

British couple 'face $200,000 hospital bill' after baby born early in New York - antman
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jan/01/british-couple-hospital-bill-baby-born-new-york

======
freddealmeida
Unconscionable. There should be no way a birth costs this much.

